# [SOLVED] My Samsung Galaxy S5



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

I've got a new cell phone Samsung Galaxy Love it to death. But the battery is not to good on it. What can i do? 

Will Hurt


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My Samsung Galaxy S5*

The S5 battery should last you all day at least.

What are you doing on it during the day?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My Samsung Galaxy S5*

see the following for tips on saving battery life

Top tips for saving battery life on the Samsung Galaxy S5 | Android Central


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My Samsung Galaxy S5*

This is something else you can consider JuiceDefender - battery saver | Battery manager app for Android but try the other ideas first.


----------



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

*Re: My Samsung Galaxy S5*

Thank You so much for all of your help on this. My battery seems to be doing better for me. I love my Phone


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it is working as you would like.


----------

